# wallcovering in Austin



## AQP (Oct 19, 2013)

Good morning guys. 
I was hoping you professional wallcovering companies would be able to help. I have a job coming up in Austin. (Hotel bar remodel) and I was seeing if there are any good paper hangers in the area that would like to take a look at the project and may want to do it. I also have jobs in el paso and blu ash ohio. I know this might not be whta this forum is about but I know theres alot of knowledge here and would love to help out fellow quality trades men. Btw we are a painting company out of Houston, TX. Thanks in advance


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you on Facebook? Search out the NGPP group on FB, join, and ask there.
OR, go to http://www.wallcoveringinstallers.org/ and click on Find an Installer.


----------

